# Repeat Breeding



## Alwaysaworkingdog (Feb 27, 2013)

You see it a lot on breeders pages "we were so happy with the previous breeding that we've decided to do a repeat" or "the results from our last litter were superb, as such, we've decided to repeat the breeding", but how do breeders assess the quality of their dogs when most of them sell them off at 8 weeks old. 

I ask because my boy came from a litter of five and I noticed the breeder had a repeat breeding a few months later. I was never consulted, there was never any enquiry about how my pup had matured, or what his temperament was like and if they didn't consult me then there's reason to doubt that they consulted anyone else. So what gives? Is this just an excuse used to justify a repeat, for the sake of convenience? Or can a good breeder gather enough information out of a litter of 8 week olds, to accurately analyze the quality of that litter, in the spectrum of adult temperament?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

No, a breeder can't figure that our from 8 week olds. Most good breeders wouldn't breed a bitch in the following heat cycle after a pregnancy anyways. Another question is, does the breeder own the sire and the dam? If they do, it almost sounds like they're just giving an excuse for breeding their two pets together over and over.

Most breeders that repeat, do it after seeing the dogs develop to about a year old, get shown/trialed/trained, and get a lot of comments from people that aren't the owners of the pups that the litter was solid.

I guess I'd like more information on why you consider this person to be a good breeder...there are only a few situations which I know of where a good/reputable breeder decides to do a repeat breeding. They generally aren't smart for the future of the program because if you truly believed that the litter was so good, then you probably would've held one of the puppies back and not needed to do a repeat. Also...if the genetics are so good, wouldn't it be smarter to improve upon that last litter by mixing in something good as well? Not just repeat the same thing you did last time?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sometimes those repeat breedings are years apart -- . Sometimes those combinations are "clicks" . Sometimes the breeder is looking to hold back a female , and the previous litter (s) were all males.
Thank goodness for the Lierbergs , B (Bernd and Bodo) D, F, and G litters


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some do a repeat due to the fact that the stud dog is on loan for a short period of time so he won't be accessible if they wait. But they should at least wait until prelim's are done and possibly seeing how the previous litter is progressing. I wish my males parents would have had a repeat breeding....right about now would be perfect timing for me to get another pup. lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the breeder I guess. I bought a puppy from a repeat breeding but the first litter is 2 years older than him and seeing how they turned out was a big part of why I chose that litter, but I know this breeder definitely takes into consideration how dogs are turning out (there is a list with photos and accomplishments on the web page).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have repeated ones that we personally kept a dog back from. So we know ourselves how the breeding really turned out. Not based on others.....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I may do a repeat of my F litter in another year or two. I am in personal contact with 3 (one is mine) of the 5 and talk to the 4th owner frequently (and get to see video). I have always kept in pretty good contact with most of my owners so have a good feel for what my girls produced. Doing a repeat back to back? I almost did with Nike. She tended to wait almost 7 months after whelping to come back into heat so her pups at least would have had prelims.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a breeder, but I don't see anything wrong with a repeat breeding as long as the initial breeding led to rock star dogs. Finn comes from a repeat breeding, but the first two litters (2 years apart) dropped amazing dogs, so the last breeding for the Dam was a three-peat of an amazing combination. 

I like the idea of repeat breeding if there's a solid reason behind it. If it came down to a solid repeat or an unproven pair, I might lean more to the repeat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

